# Is Poplar harmful to snakes?



## ljkenny

The tree (bark) not the place.


----------



## gaijin_lost

if it's harmful you can find it here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/311636-toxic-plants-megalist.html


----------



## ljkenny

I wonder why Pine isn't on that list?


----------



## gaijin_lost

ljkenny said:


> I wonder why Pine isn't on that list?


Linum spp. (FLAX, LINSEED, YELLOW PINE FLAX); entire plant, esp. immature seed pods; plant is cyanogenetic. FLAX and LINSEED (L. usitatissimus) may contain toxic levels of nitrates, and plants are goitrogenic. YELLOW PINE FLAX (L. neomexicanum) contains saponins which affect gastrointestinal tract.

YELLOW PINE FLAX (Linum neomexicanum); entire plant; plant is cyanogenetic.


probably because there are over 40 "pines" worldwide, it may only be the common yellow pine that is dangerous?

also try using the latin name?


----------



## ljkenny

gaijin_lost said:


> Linum spp. (FLAX, LINSEED, YELLOW PINE FLAX); entire plant, esp. immature seed pods; plant is cyanogenetic. FLAX and LINSEED (L. usitatissimus) may contain toxic levels of nitrates, and plants are goitrogenic. YELLOW PINE FLAX (L. neomexicanum) contains saponins which affect gastrointestinal tract.
> 
> YELLOW PINE FLAX (Linum neomexicanum); entire plant; plant is cyanogenetic.
> 
> 
> probably because there are over 40 "pines" worldwide, it may only be the common yellow pine that is dangerous?
> 
> also try using the latin name?


I read that entry as "Yellow Pine Flax". I'm fairly sure pine (the wood) isn't a flax?

I have also tried searching for the scientific names; Pinus, Pinaceae and Pinoideae.


----------



## ljkenny

Ah, I think the list you provided me is an ingestion only list.

I need to know if Poplar is harmful to use as a substrate.


----------



## ljkenny

Any more for any more?


----------



## MoreliaUK

I do not think so as in Germany they have a bedding very similar to the sacks of Aspen and I swear that is poplar.


----------



## MoreliaUK

LANZO Herp Cages - Kunststoffterrarien

I was correct :2thumb:translated

'We want to offer you at this point is an absolute innovation for the terrarium: Our "poplar wood pellets, gross." With a grain size of about 4mm could describe the structure rather than "wood chips". This new granule is characterized by absolute breakthrough features: it is free of ähterischen oils and resins, as they are automatically included in the soft wood. Thus, it has a completely neutral "wood smell." It binds rapidly and permanently fluid, and it also prevents unpleasant odors. Even in very humid environment, it shows no mold growth, what other granules such as Beech wood chips tend to be very fast! Thus, it is ideal for Corallus, Morelia viridis, and all other types of wetlands. Even for larger lizards, it makes very good service!'


----------



## ljkenny

MoreliaUK said:


> I do not think so as in Germany they have a bedding very similar to the sacks of Aspen and I swear that is poplar.


I'm fairly sure Poplar is a bark, whereas Aspen is a grass isn't it?

Most play barks are Pine based, but I've found some made of Poplar.

It's a lot cheaper than any of the stuff they sell for Reptiles (the type of which escapes me momentarily).

I want to use it, but I want to make sure it's safe.


----------



## MoreliaUK

Poplar is a tree - therefore poplar can be bark or wood.

Aspen is also a tree and not a grass. In fact aspen is just another name for poplar as aspen is part of the poplar family.

Aspen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ljkenny

That's all kinds of awesome.

Cheers for clarifying.


----------



## mrhoyo

ljkenny said:


> I'm fairly sure Poplar is a bark, whereas Aspen is a grass isn't it?
> 
> Most play barks are Pine based, but I've found some made of Poplar.
> 
> It's a lot cheaper than any of the stuff they sell for Reptiles (the type of which escapes me momentarily).
> 
> I want to use it, but I want to make sure it's safe.


I'm interested, especially if you can get it shredded.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhoyo

Any luck?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreliaUK

mrhoyo said:


> Any luck?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Poplar is aspen and aspen is a poplar :bash:


----------



## mrhoyo

MoreliaUK said:


> Poplar is aspen and aspen is a poplar :bash:


What? I meant any luck in getting hold of the cheap poplar/aspen. Not "can someone read the posts before mine and make a sarcastic comment, as usual"

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ljkenny

mrhoyo said:


> What? I meant any luck in getting hold of the cheap poplar/aspen. Not "can someone read the posts before mine and make a sarcastic comment, as usual"


:lol2:



mrhoyo said:


> Any luck?


Yeah, it's ~£150 for 1m cube, which is ~300kg.

It would be better if people went in with me, as 300kg is quite a bit.


----------



## ljkenny

Here it is: Long Lasting Play Chips | Durable Play Bark for Children's Playgrounds and Play Areas | PlayBark.com

It's made from Poplar and Oak only (I've been speaking with them).

If anyone in my area is interested in splitting a bag, let me know.


----------



## MoreliaUK

mrhoyo said:


> What? I meant any luck in getting hold of the cheap poplar/aspen. Not "can someone read the posts before mine and make a sarcastic comment, as usual"
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


You dont actually say anything of any substance in your posts - kenny however does :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ljkenny

MoreliaUK said:


> You dont actually say anything of any substance in your posts - kenny however does :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lies.


----------



## mrhoyo

MoreliaUK said:


> You dont actually say anything of any substance in your posts - kenny however does :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I apologise, Sir. In future I shall give a full introduction in all my posts before advancing to the main argument (with supporting literature) and finally concluding.


Is oak fine to use then?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ljkenny

mrhoyo said:


> I apologise, Sir. In future I shall give a full introduction in all my posts before advancing to the main argument (with supporting literature) and finally concluding.
> 
> Is oak fine to use then?


Yeah, the main substrates to avoid are; Pine, Cedar and Redwood.


----------



## rickeybrooks12

gaijin_lost said:


> if it's harmful you can find it here Toxic Plants Megalist


Is popular wood bad for snake enclosures


----------



## Malc

I presume you realise you posted on a ten year old thread as you have started a new thread asking the same question


----------



## rickeybrooks12

Malc said:


> I presume you realise you posted on a ten year old thread as you have started a new thread asking the same question


No I did not


----------

